# lot o pics



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm getting ready to post in Sausage and there are a lot of pics. Should I put them in as thumbnail or does it really matter?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2020)

I like the thumb nails .


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I like the thumb nails .


Thanks! I guess they could click on them to make them bigger if they want...


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I guess they could click on them to make them bigger if they want...


That's what I do . For me , I like the text on top of the pic . Flows better for me that way . Once I read thru the thread I'll go back and enlarge the first pic and scroll thru . 
Be watching for the post .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 26, 2020)

I like posting full size pics. Clicking thumbnails is a extra step I don't think is needed.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2020)

Trying to load a bunch of full size pics can be a struggle for some .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 26, 2020)

Are they on dial up?! ;)


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Trying to load a bunch of full size pics can be a struggle for some .


No problem to it. You just click on thumbnail or full size...
I like the thumbnails.
It's posted....


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Are they on dial up?! ;)


??


----------



## Steve H (Mar 26, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> ??



Don't remember dial up modems?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> No problem to it


Yes , it's easy . My comment above was for people looking at a thread .  Large high res files can be tough on some computers with low memory or weak video adapters . Nothing to do with down load speed . 
Saw your thread , nice job . Laid out good .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 26, 2020)

I edit my pics before I post them. They usually come in somewhere about 4.3mb and I re-size them to 15% of the original. I post them full-sized. RAY


----------

